# URGENT only have an hour



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Please go over these 3 horses. i am looking for a family all around horse. i am leaning towards the twh but need other eyes to shed light

thanks

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...19271423.86990.159567607387049&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...19271423.86990.159567607387049&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...19271423.86990.159567607387049&type=3&theater


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

From the pictures, I like the second one but I wish it didn't have a saddle on. I truely cannot see the feet either. But judging on JUST the pictures, I'd pick the second one, seems to have a decent amount of time on him as well.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

i have to agree with #2. #1 has a scared look in the eyes, and #3.. could probably look better with weight and muscle.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I also like number 2. He is young and looks like he is well broke, he is also a good size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

# 2.. best classic conformation, breedy neck, head and hind quarters. Then #1.... # 3 doesn't appeal from the photo.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I like 2, but to me it looks like he has somewhat small feet and legs while 1 seems to have more substance to his legs and feet. I think 3 could be really pretty with more weight and muscle, but as MudPaint said, the picture isn't the most flattering.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks everyone. i am looking at them tonight. i will keep what you said in mind. i am the fourth one going to look at them tonight so hopefully one will still be there for me


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Number 2 stands out as the best to me but from 1 picture it is hard to tell.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i know what you mean lynnf... i like the basic look of the horses through the picture but it doesn't help with judging them sadly


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice horses up this week! I am so happy you're going to be saving one! One of these weeks, I'll have cash in hand, and I'll be asking forgiveness instead of permission from the hubby


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am going to try if i miss out this week i am going to try again next week. but they seem to have a good bunch this week. i really want 2 or 1


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

amp23- if #1 is a walker... they generally are larger boned with larger feet. *generally*

#2 just has the classic looks of a well bred QH, archy neck, babydoll head, etc. Front legs do look a little skinny, but i think it's the shot (quartering away). Hind legs look substantial enough.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh I was on my ipod and didn't read the print under it  I like how he has more substance though, I don't like the more petite legs and feet. OP I think you may just have to see him in person to see what kind of look he has to his eye and whether or not he seems scared/spooky/etc or not


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

amp23- i hoping the scared eye in the twh is just from the picture and i am also hoping that the 2nd picture of the qh has strong front legs unlike what it looks like... i think its mostly the picture but a good in person look is always the best


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If I were there I'd look scared too.
Thank you for helping them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Number 1 is my favorite. Best bone substance, large feet, probably gaited, what more could you ask for? He would definitely be my first choice of the three if I was looking for a trail horse. 

The look in his eye doesn't bother me a bit. He doesn't look scared to me. As a matter of fact, almost all the pictures of my own horses that I like the best have them looking the same way. It usually means the are wondering if I have a treat. :lol: Some horses (like this one) just have natural sclera and it doesn't mean anything. I guess he _could_ be nervous, but I don't get that from his expression. It certainly wouldn't discourage me from looking at him.

I would stay away from fine boned horses. That is mainly because I am heavy, but the horse has to be able to carry it's own weight soundly for many years as well.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Definitely. When are you going? I'd like to know what they're like in person and if you get one or which one you get!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha trailhorserider - i love the gaited horses as well  have 2 so thats why he was my first choice but it all depends on there attitude. as it is not going to be my horse but my moms/sisters horse  so i need a relaxed/calm guy and my only qh i ever had was quieter than any of the twh i have ever owned  so qh my be better.
but keep your fingers crossed. i am fourth in the line to see these guys so i might miss out  hopefully not though


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

The first one has short steep pasterns and is calf kneed. Measure the bone and get the weight. In general, they should have 7 inches per 1000 pounds.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

gone riding - oh **** i noticed the steep pasterns but thought maybe i was making it up  but calf kneed i didn't see but i will look for it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like number 2, based on conformation only. But the twh might be calmer just by being twice the age of the qh.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the third and I know everyone will disagree with me I think she will look a million dollors when she is back in good conditions and I think her wieght will put peole of so she would be in most need of rescuing but thats just my opinion


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just looking through albums these aare ones I like best
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
Love donkeys
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
this one needs plenty of tlc but will look amazing
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
same about the kicking
UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
porob the wrong hieght but is a mule so had to add


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

#2 is probably the best looking but a gaited horse is worth more money if it gaits well. The TW does look like it may have a hock injury though.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Just looking through albums these aare ones I like best
> UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
> i liked this one but i just don't want another bay.. i am being picky alittle.
> Love donkeys- don't get me started here...i want one my mom is saying no for the moment hopefully that will change
> ...


 - i actually saw this one and instantly thought oh the cousins and neices and nephews could have their own donkey to ride  i fell in love with him... just to cute...

opps i put my wording in you quote... excuse me... i don't know how to seperate them yet


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Definitely. When are you going? I'd like to know what they're like in person and if you get one or which one you get!


 
i am going tonight after work. they have people looking at them during the day so if they aren't sold by the time i get out... i am rushing over there


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> this one needs plenty of tlc but will look amazing
> UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook
> UNAVAILABLE 11-2 | Facebook


I also really like these two, especially the first one.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE:
# 2 and 3 are sold already... 
They just called me back and said i have to wait until saturday to see the twh. because of faulty lines from the winter storm we had they aren't allowed to have people coming and going or something like that...  

as of now i am going to look for hock injury, calf knees, and how scared he is (since its new to him i expect him to be scared) 

so if your still here just critque the the first link 
I am so excited!!! hopefully he has none of these so lets hope you guys just have crazy eyes  (joking of course) thanks for your help i appreciate it


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

rbarlo32 and amp23 stop showing me more lol i am going to want them all  i already think when i go to look at him i am going to leave with another... probably a mini if they still have one


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well you put up 3 and now it's down to 1 so you have more choices now!  if that twh happens to be gone when you get there, you might as well look at some of the ones rbarlo32 posted. The first one I reposted that I said I liked I think you should look into


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i know i keep scaning the pages and some that rbarlo32 posted are already gone.. like that mini donkey with the saddle on  either way if there are any still available saturday i will probably wont leave empty handed.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah the mini donkey is so cute! You'll have to post pictures of whatever you end up getting


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

amp23 i will i am so excited. 
by the way what uses do mini's have ..lol i have never had one and my parents like the motto of if you have an animal it needs a job. he could be kids pony ride or something..but i don't know what that something could be ?? any ideas


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Some people use them for driving. I've only ever personally done birthday parties with leading ponies/minis around for rides


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha if i get a mini i guess i am teaching it to pull cart


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it'd be fun to learn how to do that with a mini


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the #961 mare that rbarlo32 posted a pict of.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

they have more choices!!! ahhh its getting difficult... i am just gonna go down saturday and look at all of them... so very difficult!!! if you go to there facebook page they put updated (more) pictures of all the available horses.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

#2!!! lt us know who


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Just went on the page and browsed through the choices- a lot of nice looking animals there, and CHEAP! If they had something like that in my area I'd have a dozen of them! I don't know how you're going to choose just one!


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

if it were me, i'd go for number 3 as a project. no. 2 looks quite croup high... although I know this is somewhat common in the breeding of this type.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

love this girl loads if I was in usa I would get her
Camelot Horse Weekly - Education - Cranbury, NJ - Photos | Facebook
There is a really skinny one that I can't believe they rode poor girly


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If I understand this post correctly, these horses are auctioned weekly at Brickyard Road and any that do not find buyers are sent to slaughter in Mexico or Canada? 

Not that this is a new practice... just trying to get some background. 

Most of what I saw were there for a reason. Some not..... it seemed... Didn't Snowman come from a similar sales lot?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

ELANA - the horses brought to his auction if i am not mistaken are mostly owner surrenders due to not being wanted. others are taken from other auctions. Most of the horses this week were in homes prior to coming to this auction. and yes if they are not sold by saturday night sunday morning they are sent to a slaughter auction. 

rbarlo32- if i had enough experience with drafts i would get her... she is stunning. but i would probably ruin her  and that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE: 
all 3 of the horses i first wanted you guys to look at are all sold...  but i whatever is there saturday i will be looking at. hopefully there will still be one for me  even if its not gaited ... hahaha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This boy would be heading my way if it were possible

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71423.86990.159567607387049&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am now looking at all of them... again but more indepth... saturday when i go i hope to find a good one. either to retrain or just to continue to work on what they know. but there are some good lookers there still


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That rather thin appaloosa is not bad. She looks like a steel dust.

I too liked that bay. A bit clunky but with training he would do pretty well I think. Might be more trained than he appears.. his neck is 'turned over."


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd snatch that Belgian up in a heartbeat. If only they did something like this in Canada =( Good luck on picking up a horse.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks i am between the grulla gelding, the appy mare, or the belgian at the moment i am going tomorrow to see them. maybe one of them will workout


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

do really wisdh the mre I showed you was in britain


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

all my choices were sold last night  and i was told not to bother coming down bc they have someone coming for the big mare. looks like i lost this week. i guess next time i look i will buy sight unseen . be ready for more pics next week


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That sucks, but at the same time that means they all found homes. Hope you have better luck next weekend!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

amp23- your right. i am glad they found homes next week might be better for me


----------

